# Just A Journal Of Accounts and Thoughts :)



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

Ookayy.
So I've been wanting to write a journal about horses for a while now, and what more appropriate place to do it?

I got to thinking the other day, "why do I love horses so much?" and came up with this:

On November 9th of 2008, I lost someone very very close to me, My Grandpa. It devastated me, and sent me into a very very bad depression on a day to day basis, I literally did not want to go on with my life anymore. It just hurt so badly, and I had lost all hope and had gave up, isolated myself from my family and friends... and basically wasted a whole year of my life by grieving and putting myself in unnecessary pain. We made this picture/music slide show for his funeral, and when we were looking through the old photographs, I found this one of him horse racing back in the 1950's, it inspired me to no end. I was so taken by the photograph, I never ever knew that he used to race horses. And then in January my mom brought the news that I was going to start riding lessons. I was so excited, and thought "Grandpa would be so proud!". When I started riding, I had such a bond with the lesson horses, not just because I'm young and get attached to animals easily, but because I felt that I could trust them to understand me. I now feel that it is my one last connection to my Grandpa, the person I've always been closest to in my life. I don't know if this is in my mind, or what... but I just feel that way if that makes sense. So, the moral of it all is that horses saved me, they brought me back to happiness and made me realize that I need to go on with my life and be free, and happy while I can. My Grandpa wouldn't want me to drown myself in sorrow, he ALWAYS lived his life to the fullest... but now instead, I now have the horses to help me.


----------

